# Potato Salad



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Remember this thread about loaded potato salad? I was going to make it today for
tomorrow, but macaroni salad was requested. 








Loaded Potato Salad


6 medium cut up potatoes (room temperature.) Some chopped celery some shredded carrot some Chopped red onion some chopped Parsley 1 hard boiled egg chopped About 1/3 pound of Fried chopped bacon shredded cheddar cheese salt / pepper dressing 1 Tablesoon bacon drippings About 2 tablespoons mayo...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Thin the mayo, cut calories. Sacrilege. I use full fat mayo not lite, the same amount as if not added anything to it but I add yellow mustard to taste as is the mayo. Baked beans with salt pork cooked in a tangy BBQ sauce or molasses as a side. 

Arrgh, I did it again. Wrote this not long after Startingover posted, came back just now and couldn't find it thought WTH. Scroll down and I never posted it. This place needs a face palm thingy.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Potato salad is my kryptonite, I think. I never make anything from a recipe and that may be why every time I make it, it comes out different. My wife always says it great, so maybe I am being to harsh with myself?
Could be I'm not exactly crazy about it. I do like an Italian style pasta salad a bit better and just made a batch on Thursday.
But I enjoy the potato salad the day I make it, but loose interest very fast. I am always experimenting and maybe I should start writing things down so I can be more consistent.

Knot. I will give your posted recipe a shot. Thanks


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

@J. V. Did you say kryptonite? If so, we are in the same boat! I love potato salad!! I’ll eat just about any kind, but my local barbecue makes the very best using red potatoes and leaving most of the skin on the potatoes. Out of this world and of course they wisely protect their recipe.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Thin the mayo, cut calories. Sacrilege. I use full fat mayo not lite, the same amount as if not added anything to it but I add yellow mustard to taste as is the mayo. Baked beans with salt pork cooked in a tangy BBQ sauce or molasses as a side.
> 
> Arrgh, I did it again. Wrote this not long after Startingover posted, came back just now and couldn't find it thought WTH. Scroll down and I never posted it. This place needs a face palm thingy.


LOL


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Startingover said:


> LOL


wonder who invented potato salad? Someone adventurous in the kitchen. Cold potatoes with mayo.......?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife eats German potato salad. Yuck, it tastes rotten to me.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I apologize, if I'm hi-jacking your thread.

My Grandmother taught me to MASH the potatoes, before adding the mayo, pickles, boiled eggs, onion to the mix, then stir very well.

Most places that I have ever had tater salad, the potatoes were cubed, never mashed.

Is my recipe the odd one, or does anyone else MASH their potatoes first.


ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Thin the mayo, cut calories. Sacrilege. I use full fat mayo not lite, the same amount as if not added anything to it but I add yellow mustard to taste as is the mayo. Baked beans with salt pork cooked in a tangy BBQ sauce or molasses as a side.
> 
> Arrgh, I did it again. Wrote this not long after Startingover posted, came back just now and couldn't find it thought WTH. Scroll down and I never posted it. This place needs a face palm thingy.



I'm glad that I'm not the only one that fails to post their replies, I have came back a day later, to things, and my reply, is still waiting to be posted. 

So, I get your chagrin forgetting to post.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I apologize, if I'm hi-jacking your thread.
> 
> My Grandmother taught me to MASH the potatoes, before adding the mayo, pickles, boiled eggs, onion to the mix, then stir very well.
> 
> ...


I’ve never heard of mashed potato salad but imagine it’d taste the same since it’d have same ingredients, just different texture. Just googled it an lots of mashed potato salad recipes! Who knew! 

another good dish I had was at a Syrian church dinner. Nothing but potatoes but they were soaked in lemon juice I thknk. They were really good.

German potato salad isn’t my favorite but I order it.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> I apologize, if I'm hi-jacking your thread.
> 
> My Grandmother taught me to MASH the potatoes, before adding the mayo, pickles, boiled eggs, onion to the mix, then stir very well.
> 
> ...



There was a short lived carry out smoked meat place that tried that mashed thing here. Methinks it did not go over well; also the first time I ever heard of it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Colbyt said:


> There was a short lived carry out smoked meat place that tried that mashed thing here. Methinks it did not go over well; also the first time I ever heard of it.



I grew up eating Mashed potatoes, salad or not.

It was a staple around my home.

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I grew up eating Mashed potatoes, salad or not.
> 
> It was a staple around my home.
> 
> ED


dad grew potatoes an we had them every day too. This crock was always full of potatoes, in the back room.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> dad grew potatoes an we had them every day too. This crock was always full of potatoes, in the back room.
> 
> 
> View attachment 651624


We bought them by the 100 # bag, I peeled so many as a kid, that I am still a pro at it. 

ED


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My family is from Aroostook county Maine, a big potato farming area. We always had potatoes by the 100# bag. My brother and I go back every fall and buy a few 100# bags. $10 a bag.
Mashed potatoes I love but not in a potato salad, I love it with big chunks with skin left on.

I misspoke in this post, I buy 50# bags not 100#.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> I apologize, if I'm hi-jacking your thread.
> My Grandmother taught me to MASH the potatoes, before adding the mayo, pickles, boiled eggs, onion to the mix, then stir very well.
> Most places that I have ever had tater salad, the potatoes were cubed, never mashed.
> Is my recipe the odd one, or does anyone else MASH their potatoes first.
> ED


I don't mash mine, but I do smash them up a little bit when mixing the ingredients. Makes them more creamy. Doing this seems to keep celery and onion better dispersed in the salad. And I just prefer it this way over all.
So you could say my potato salad is smashed potato's, not mashed potato's.

Now I live in the deep south and things are a bit different here than anywhere else. I know a guy that told me he uses instant mashed potato's to make potato salad. So you are not alone Ed. There are others that like mashed potato's for potato salad. I would guess it might be good?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

And if you are making southern mashed or smashed you need Duke's mayonnaise. Absolutely no Miracle Whip.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

rjniles said:


> And if you are making southern mashed or smashed you need Duke's mayonnaise. Absolutely no Miracle Whip.


I love Dukes


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

rjniles said:


> And if you are making southern mashed or smashed you need Duke's mayonnaise. Absolutely no Miracle Whip.





Startingover said:


> I love Dukes


Dukes Mayo is the king here. However, I use Hellmans. I tend to retreat from southern thinking whenever possible. So I have not tried Dukes all these years. Never even heard of it until I moved here.
I will try it. It was the most economical you could buy here. Now its the same price as Hellmans.
I have not had Miracle Whip since I was a kid. I'm going to get a small jar of Miracle whip to see if I still like it.
Maybe Miracle Whip is what I need for potato salad.

I had never ever heard of mayo in mashed potatos until I met my wife. I do all the cooking so I never put mayo in mashed spuds. She puts about a Tbls in.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

JV, I think you will find Miracle Whip is way too sweet. MW has sugar added, Duke's has none. The sugar in MW is high fructose corn syrup. 

Miracle Whip is made from water, *soybean oil*, *high-fructose corn syrup*, vinegar, modified corn starch, eggs, salt, natural flavor, mustard flour, potassium sorbate, spice, and dried garlic. 

Duke's Mayonnaise? *Soybean oil*, eggs, water, distilled and cider vinegar, salt, *oleoresin paprika*, natural flavors, *calcium disodium EDTA* added


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

rjniles said:


> JV, I think you will find Miracle Whip is way too sweet. MW has sugar added, Duke's has none. The sugar in MW is high fructose corn syrup.
> 
> Miracle Whip is made from water, *soybean oil*, *high-fructose corn syrup*, vinegar, modified corn starch, eggs, salt, natural flavor, mustard flour, potassium sorbate, spice, and dried garlic.
> 
> Duke's Mayonnaise? *Soybean oil*, eggs, water, distilled and cider vinegar, salt, *oleoresin paprika*, natural flavors, *calcium disodium EDTA* added


I think you missed your calling as a Food Scientist! 😊 I think of your warnings every time I buy farmed fish.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

rjniles said:


> And if you are making southern mashed or smashed you need Duke's mayonnaise. Absolutely no Miracle Whip.


What pray tell is this Miracle Whip of which you speak? I see Duke's on the shelf where we shop, meh. As for the same price as Hellman's even the formerly very inexpensive Best Yet real mayo rivals Hellman's on price now. It also rival's Hellman's on taste. Fortunately I have 6 jars of Best Yet mayo on the pantry shelf, all bought at the former price of $1.77/30 oz. jar. Mayo in mashed potatoes? GET OUT OF HERE.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Mayo in mashed potatoes? GET OUT OF HERE.



I was addressing those who use smashed or mashed potato in potato salad. Not my cup of tea either. I like big chunks with the skin on.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

rjniles said:


> I was addressing those who use smashed or mashed potato in potato salad. Not my cup of tea either. I like big chunks with the skin on.


Yes big chunks with or without skin. Sometimes I can't help myself, just got to be a smart aleck.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I gotta have them at least peeled.

Was once served Chunky tater salad, and I swear they were not cooked very long, crunchy, hard, and not good at all.

Have eaten cooked chunky before, but don't like the mostly potato flavor.

Maybe being raised on MASHED salad, has skewed my preference, but that could be said about the chunky preference too. 


ED


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The skins have most of the nutrients.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

rjniles said:


> The skins have most of the nutrients.


Oh absolutely.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

rjniles said:


> The skins have most of the nutrients.


 Grandma, used to take the skins, place them on a cookie sheet, and bake them.

Then feed them to the chickens.

They may have more nutrients, but I still do not like them, tastes a little dirty, even if they were scrubbed before peeling.

As I said, it might be the way we were raised.


ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> Grandma, used to take the skins, place them on a cookie sheet, and bake them.
> 
> Then feed them to the chickens.
> 
> ...


These look chopped and formed. These look as peeled.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> What pray tell is this Miracle Whip of which you speak? I see Duke's on the shelf where we shop, meh. As for the same price as Hellman's even the formerly very inexpensive Best Yet real mayo rivals Hellman's on price now. It also rival's Hellman's on taste. Fortunately I have 6 jars of Best Yet mayo on the pantry shelf, all bought at the former price of $1.77/30 oz. jar. Mayo in mashed potatoes? GET OUT OF HERE.


Never had Best Yet mayo. I don't see it either, but I will look now. So you like Best Yet?
Since we buy mayo at Costco we get the big jar Hellmans for the regular jar price at the grocery store. I should give the Dukes another try as I do live here and Dukes is considered the best.



rjniles said:


> I was addressing those who use smashed or mashed potato in potato salad. Not my cup of tea either. I like big chunks with the skin on.


I like chunks, not big chunks and I want a creamy potato salad. Lately I'm finding the less stuff I add, the better the potato salad.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is Best Yet from China?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Never had Best Yet mayo. I don't see it either, but I will look now. So you like Best Yet?
> Since we buy mayo at Costco we get the big jar Hellmans for the regular jar price at the grocery store. I should give the Dukes another try as I do live here and Dukes is considered the best.


The store we shop at has several items on the Best Yet brand. Dried beans, canned goods, mayo, mustard, Best Yet is apparently a distributor with some stuff coming from a warehouse company. FYI some stuff on the brand I refuse to buy. Tells you about shopping cheap huh.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Looked up ingredients of Best Yet mayo, same as Dukes no added sugar. Hellmann's does contain added sugar.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Great Value mayo (Walmart) ingredients. Soybean oil, water, whole eggs, egg yolks, vinegar, 2% or less sugar, salt, lemon juice concentrate, calcium disodium EDTA to protect flavor, natural flavors, paprika oleoresin.
Got 3 jars of that also.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know the brand, but, it's fun to try the different little containers of potato salad in Walmart's Deli area. There's curried, plain, German + + +









What's the best supermarket potato salad? We ate 25 varieties to find out


Don't have time to whip up a potato salad? Here's a guide to store-bought varieties.




www.syracuse.com





I believe in cooking, the above is just an easy way to experiment.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

I started using Pesto Vegenaise instead of mayo. Adds a hint of basil, which I like. Even if not vegan, but you love basil, it can be an interesting switch. I also use it on grilled sandwiches and other things where I might have used regular butter before.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

gthomson said:


> I started using Pesto Vegenaise instead of mayo. Adds a hint of basil, which I like. Even if not vegan, but you love basil, it can be an interesting switch. I also use it on grilled sandwiches and other things where I might have used regular butter before.


Why isn't it Vegan? Or did you mean you aren't?

NUTRITION FACTS -Expeller-Pressed Canola Oil, Filtered Water, Basil, Brown Rice Syrup, White Wine Vinegar, Pea Protein, Sea Salt, Garlic, Lemon Juice Concentrate, Mustard Flour, Xanthan Gum.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

Nik333 said:


> Why isn't it Vegan? Or did you mean you aren't?
> 
> NUTRITION FACTS -Expeller-Pressed Canola Oil, Filtered Water, Basil, Brown Rice Syrup, White Wine Vinegar, Pea Protein, Sea Salt, Garlic, Lemon Juice Concentrate, Mustard Flour, Xanthan Gum.


Sorry, I worded that badly probably. It's vegan. I'm vegan. But even people who aren't vegan might also like it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We look forward to Publix’s weekly ad with BOGO’s. Usually mayo is listed.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I had Dukes/Sauers as a customer in Greenville SC. I think the plant has been closed down? Not sure.
When I visited the plant, there was a strong smell. It is the smell I smell each time I look at a Sauers condiment.
This is the very reason I don't buy it.
I also will not buy Carolina Pride pork products or Columbia Farms chicken for the same reason.
Funny I always saw employees sitting outside eating fried chicken at lunch time at Columbia Farms.


----------

